# Gentoota perus-Ubuntu/Windows-nörtille

## RoopeAnkka

Olen ollut varsin kiinnostunut Gentoon asentamisesta koneeseeni ehkä näin aluksi testimielessä. Mitkään tähän asti kokeilemani Linux-jakelut eivät ole vakuuttaneet minua ensinnäkään siitä syystä, että ne eivät ole yhteensopivia koneeni (HP Compaq 6715s) raudan kanssa (toisin kuin Gentoo kuulemani mukaan). Muutenkin Gentoo vaikuttaa mielenkiintoiselta käyttöjärjestelmältä, josta voisi oppia jotakin uutta. Se olisi tarkoitus asentaa pääasiassa yrityskäytössä olevan Windows Vista Business -käyttöjärjestelmän kaveriksi. Windowsilla hoituisivat yrityskäyttö ja muu vain Windowsille tehtyjen ohjelmistojen käyttö, kun Gentoo tulisi henkilökohtaiseen harrastekäyttöön.  :Smile: 

Kun on tottunut Windowsin ja Ubuntun kaltaisiin ns. helppokäyttöisiin käyttöjärjestelmiin, mitä olisi hyvä huomioida siirryttäessä Gentooseen? Voinko vahingossa sotkea Gentoolla koneeni kokonaan siten, ettei Windowskaan enää toimi - tai pikemminkin, kuinka helppoa se on (varmuuskopiot on kyllä olemassa)? Kaikki huomiot ja vinkit ovat erittäin tervetulleita.

Sitten tuosta asennuksesta sen verran, että mikä osoitteessa http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/releases/amd64/2008.0/installcd/ olevista vaihtoehdoista pitäisi valita eli miten ne eroavat toisistaan?

P.S. Onko kukaan tänään tulossa Kumpulan yliopistolla järjestettävään Linux-asennusriehaan? Ite aattelin mennä.  :Wink: 

----------

## Kidov

Asennusmedialla ei ole väliä, kunhan valitset 64 bittisen, jos aiot asentaa 64 bittisen käyttiksen. Itse suosittelisin Ubuntun live-cd:llä boottaamista, koska graafinen työpöytäympäristö helpottaa dokumentaation lukemista ja selaimesta voi copy-pastettaa komentoja suoraan konsoliin (x-terminaaliin).

Gentoo siis normaalisti asennetaan sillä tavalla, että bootataan ihan millä tahansa linux live-cd:llä. Sitten osioidaan kiintolevyltä tilaa Gentoolle ja tehdään tarvittavat osiot. Tämä on vaarallisin vaihe: jos windows menee sekaisin, niin todennäköisesti se tapahtuu tässä. Osiointi on vaarallista - linuxin työkalut eivät välttämättä osaa muuttaa ntfs-osion kokoa.

Jos boottaat esim ubuntu live-cd:llä, niin Gentoon alternative install ohjeesta tulee huomioida nämä:

By default Knoppix boots into a KDE desktop. Open a konsole and su - so you can change your password. This lets you set the root password for Knoppix. You can now configure sshd for remote login, at your preference.

Code Listing 3.1: Creating the /mnt/gentoo mountpoint

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo

At this point, you can pick up with the standard install documentation at part 4. However, when you are asked to mount the proc system, issue the following command instead:

Code Listing 3.2: Bind-mounting the proc pseudo filesystem

# mount -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

Also, know that some of Portage's FEATURES will not work in knoppix. Especially watch out for userpriv and usersandbox. If you find yourself getting errors, it might be wise to disable some or all of the optional features. 

(Vaikka ohje onkin knoppixille, samat ohjeet pätää ubuntuunkin)

Linkki edelliseen katkelmaan:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/altinstall.xml#doc_chap3

Muutoin voitkin seurata ohjeistusta Gentoon Handbookista:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/index.xml

----------

## Icer

Siinähän tulikin jo melko tyhjentävät ohjeet.

En tunne HP rautaa mutta ei taida Gentoo sopia kyseiselle raudalle sen paremmin tai huonommin kuin muutkaan käyttöjärjestelmät. 

Kannattaa lukea ne ohjeet läpi kunnolla. Erityisesti kannattaa olla tarkkana sen partitioinnin kanssa. Suunnittele ensin asennus oman raudan ominaisuuksien perusteella. Sitten vaan teet niinkuin ohjeissa sanotaan. Yleensä ei kyllä kannata yrittää mitään oikaisuja ohjeiden suhteen, sillä silloin tavallisesti mennään metsään. Copy pasteta komennot konsoliin niin ne menevät oikein.

Valitettavasti omasta asennuksesta on tosi kauan. Muistan kyllä että sitä piti harjoitella useamman kerran. Kuitenkin kun Gentoo on kerran kunnolla asennettu niin sen jälkeen käyttäminen ja päivittäminen on paljon helpompaa.

Voipa olla että pääset vistasta eroon sillä nykyisin open office toimii hyvin ms office dokumenttien kanssa. Samoin myös peliohjelmat toimivat nykyisin kohtuu hyvin wine emulaattorissa, joten alkaa tekosyyt loppua windows:in käyttämiseen.  :Smile: 

----------

